# Heatvape Kayfun 3.1 on Provari 2



## Krypt2Nyte (28/11/14)

A new addition to my ecig collection. Just arrived this morning from eciggies.co.za.
Made a sweet coil and japanese cotton wick for it and filled the tank with DIY VG raspberry 11mg.
No signs of leaking or gurgle yet!

EDIT: Link removed and photo uploaded

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (28/11/14)

Krypt2Nyte said:


> A new addition to my ecig collection. Just arrived this morning from eciggies.co.za.
> Made a sweet coil and japanese cotton wick for it and filled the tank with DIY VG raspberry 11mg.
> No signs of leaking or gurgle yet!
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/v8Ku_nFOkJ/



That's a winning combination

BTW, you can upload images directly to the forum (the Instagram link isn't working)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/11/14)

Yes, a stunning combination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

